# binkw32.dll error



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I bought Warhammer Age of Reckoning the day it came out installed and played it. Being a student I let my subscription run out as had to knuckle down for the exams, when i renewed my subscription the application wouldn't start stating that it couldn't find binkw32.dll, why I'm so confused is that the game ran fine the first time. Does anybody have any suggestions? I have already re-installed, downloaded the file directly off the internet and am currently in contact with wars support crowd but generally only get to speak to them once a day 

thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello KiKiweaky, and welcome to TSF
this error is caused because the game can not find the Bink video codecs, Bink is used by lots and lots of games as a third party for movies and cut scenes.
download the missing dll here binkw32.zip
unzip the file and put it in c:\windows or C:\windows\system32

if that didn't work for you, try the RAD video tools, it includes the bink codecs. download from here :
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=4231&s=177

good luck


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok I'l try those thanks for your help. You will not believe what wars customer support just sent me.... They told me that they are unable to help me and I "seek help from an IT professional" theyre grounds are that its not a problem with the game but that its my computer. Are those actual grounds for them refusing(or being unable) to help me?

Thanks for the quick reply as well


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Rockmaster,

I did the first thing you suggested and this is what happened.

This is the error window
war.exe - entry point not found

This is the text contained inside
The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll

Well its some sort of progress its a different error at least (^^,)

Oh and the war guys responded to me and said

Warhammer Online : Age of Reckoning
--

Dear Customer,

We regret we can not offer support on this matter as it is related to your installation of Windows.

Please contact Microsoft for support or consult an IT professional,

Kind regards,
WAR European Customer Support.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

uninstall the game and then try my second suggestion, download and install it, then reinstall the game. Post the results back here.


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

eek i did what you said in the wrong order would that have any effect?


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

hehe forgot to tell you what I did. I un-installed re-installed(didn't update) and then downloaded the program. Would that make much difference?


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

the first thing that you told me to do has changed the error to the one I put in above. Are both of them similar? Or is one more severe than the other? Oh and the thing that you told me to install has made no difference or do i have to run it on something or in the background? Thanks for your time as well much appreciated <3


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

no no, it doesn't have to run in background, the software must have installed the missing files, weird, there are other games that uses the Bink codecs, but I can't remember them. can you please list some of your games here? to see which one is using bink codecs...


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

Games like Sid Meier's Civ3 and Civ3 Conquests, Civ4 and Civ4 Beyond the Sword, Diablo2 Meideval Total War, Oblivion and warhammer of course


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok, all the Civ series needs Bink, try them out and tell me if they work or not..


----------



## KiKiweaky (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry about the late reply, you wont believe how we temporarily solved the problem... through my whining my brother left his computer in my house for me to use, haha while he worked on fixing the game hehe  What my brother did was uninstall every game thats used bink, reinstalled warhammer online, he was actually able to log into the game, which it wouldn't let me do before. So I thought fine problem solved, but the next day it wouldn't let me log in again stating the same error... All the other games thats used bink worked fine during the whole thing. So at this point i really don't know what to do


----------

